# Laptop Hangs On Boot (from battery) [SOLVED]

## dreamisdead

EDIT: Was fixed when I upgraded to a 2.6.23 kernel. I am an idiot. Sorry.

Hi

I recently installed gentoo to a Hewlett Packard DV6552ea laptop.

If the power cable is plugged in and no options are passed to the kernel, booting pauses at "NET: Registered protocol family 2" until I press the power button, at which point it continues to boot and functions fine. 

If I try to boot from battery, the laptop also stalls at:

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA
```

until I press the power button twice, and the completely at:

```
Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA
```

If I insert the power cable at this point, it will continue to boot.

It will boot running on battery power if I pass the options "apci=off noapic" but this is not ideal.

I am using a gentoo-sources 2.6.22-r8 kernel, which I have reconfigured and compiled several times all to no avail. I read the instructions here and attempted to fix my DSDT myself, but it doesn't seem to have made any difference whatsoever.

Thanks in advance.

----------

